# Local suppliers Out Of Stock ? ?



## BWS (5/1/16)

Hi all

I've noticed a trend on MANY of the local vaping supplier websites of late, there are a LOT of 'Out of stock' items. Is this just a year end trend or does this seem to play out through the year as well. Its extremely frustrating when you can only manage to get 60% of the goodies you need.


----------



## Maxxis (5/1/16)

Any specific items that you are referring to? 

With both hardware and liquids it tends to be tricky to have stock of all items, all the time. Hardware is imported with a lead time of up to 2 weeks at times. Really depends on overseas suppliers and shipping agents. 

With juices it is sometimes also tricky to get stock as suppliers wait for bottles, concentrates, steeping etc.


----------



## BWS (5/1/16)

It's more of a basket of goodies, which I understand can't necessarily be obtained from one specific retailer, but the trend seems to be a theme across multiple vendors.

Edit : I'm not trying to point a finger or be critical here at all, just trying to understand the trends


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

It used to be a big problem in the vaping game but I would say it a year end thing and I don't think vendors realised just how much they would sell over the holiday period... but there is no doubt that in a week or two the vendors will be full stocked again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

Also the vape game is haunted by the FAD buying... something new comes out and stocks are limited and they sell out real quick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BWS (5/1/16)

As an example, Kanger Subtank mini's are hen's teeth and I doubt these sales have been FAD buying, from all reports I've read and watched it's a very good tank


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Always the case after the Xmas rush and vapes are juices are prime gifts these days. Perhaps try in the "Who has Stock"? area of the forum?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

I must say i noticed at quiet a few vape shops in SA that people were going crazy over the holiday season buying lots of vaping goodies! Alot more than the year before which is a very good sign for our industry! Im sure next week the stocks will be back up to normal

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BWS (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> I must say i noticed at quiet a few vape shops in SA that people were going crazy over the holiday season buying lots of vaping goodies! Alot more than the year before which is a very good sign for our industry! Im sure next week the stocks will be back up to normal



Seems so, Skyblue has 'Sold Out' on most of their items. Good for the industry I agree, hopefully some competitive pricing will follow


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

BWS said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've noticed a trend on MANY of the local vaping supplier websites of late, there are a LOT of 'Out of stock' items. Is this just a year end trend or does this seem to play out through the year as well. Its extremely frustrating when you can only manage to get 60% of the goodies you need.



I hear you @BWS

Sometimes it is challenging to get all the things you want from one retailer at one point in time. That does happen on occasion - but often I have to resort to using two vendors to get what I want. 

Vaping has certainly taught me to practice careful planning, selection and timing. Impulses are often not easy to quench.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

BWS said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've noticed a trend on MANY of the local vaping supplier websites of late, there are a LOT of 'Out of stock' items. Is this just a year end trend or does this seem to play out through the year as well. Its extremely frustrating when you can only manage to get 60% of the goodies you need.


 If you can understand that even hollywood takes a break annually- around Christmas time; even if it's just for ten days, you will also understand that breaks needed for people that continously import and export products.

Acting vs< Physical work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (5/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If you can understand that even hollywood takes a break annually- around Christmas time; even if it's just for ten days, you will also understand that breaks needed for people that continously import and export products.
> 
> Acting vs< Physical work



Interestingly this is not purely an SA issue, having similar problems at moment in UK. Hopefully good for the industry in general but slightly frustrating on a personal level. I have to say that the SA vendors compare very well to the vendors I have dealt with while being in England. Big thumbs up to the local guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BWS (5/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If you can understand that even hollywood takes a break annually- around Christmas time; even if it's just for ten days, you will also understand that breaks needed for people that continously import and export products.
> 
> Acting vs< Physical work



Completely understand and hence my asking if this purely a Year end scenario? I would have to assume then that this the first busy season Vape vendors have experienced, else one would imagine they would stock-up as other retailers do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

BWS said:


> Completely understand and hence my asking if this purely a Year end scenario? I would have to assume then that this the first busy season Vape vendors have experienced, else one would imagine they would stock-up as other retailers do.


 Unfortunately, most of our supplies are outsourced. And by mostly that's like 80-90% of the goods.
Which is why we will suffer in a country that is less accessible to the rest of Europe/Americas/Asia
It's a seasonal thing. It will pass, worry not, What are you looking for in the specifics interim though?

P.P.S I like the Foggs FamouS SAuces - because its local especially  made in the RSAAA


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

I have asked this question before. 
Some say capital is an issue. So I offered capital to advert the problem. 
Then the issue of carrying stock that becomes dead in weeks due to v2 of the same device or a better product. 
Long story short the market for vape gear is still young so expect radical changes to device and regulations in weeks. 

With time things will mature. This is all new for us as well as the people investing their hard earned money into ventures.
They can't afford to mess their business around with dead stock. None of them have millions lying around to recover from a market mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

